# delete topic



## Sparky Bill PE (May 19, 2020)

delete topic


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 19, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> I won't lie it took the wind right out of me when they canceled our test. I did my Fe the right way and i did my PE the right way. I sacrificed an entire 5.5 months from my wife and kids and spend at a minimum 20 hours a week studying (on top of working 45-60 hours a week). It has done something psychologically to me for them to just "cancel" our test. It honestly made me lose all the respect for the process. Like I will have my PE, but they have taken my journey from me. If Corona is still a factor, I pray they still have the test but in multiple smaller groups and simply charge us more because they need more proctors. That's understandable.
> 
> Anyways, here is my conversation with NCEES:
> 
> ...


There is so much in this whole statement that leaves me with "I can't even" reactions.


----------



## wiliki (May 19, 2020)

I feel your pain.... but I’m not sure if you should speak for everyone’s income, in light of our current worldly events.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 19, 2020)

wiliki said:


> I feel your pain.... but I’m not sure if you should speak for everyone’s income, in light of our current worldly events.


even without current events...


----------



## MadamPirate PE (May 19, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> I did my Fe the right way and i did my PE the right way.


For starters, what does this _even mean?!_



SparkyBill said:


> I sacrificed an entire 5.5 months from my wife and kids and spend at a minimum 20 hours a week studying (on top of working 45-60 hours a week).


Yeah, and if you had failed (which is likely for the Power PE exam), you'd be doing it again. Chalk it up to figuring out your weaknesses. We all studied our butts off, it's part of the price you pay to be a PE. 



SparkyBill said:


> It honestly made me lose all the respect for the process. Like I will have my PE, but they have taken my journey from me.


This is horse dookie. You're throwing a tantrum because the PE Exam wasn't your "perfect, special event." You sound more like a Bridezilla than a Professional Engineer. This is super immature of you.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (May 21, 2020)




----------



## BirdGrave (Jun 18, 2020)

Starting January 2nd the exam moves to CBT format and you can schedule it for any time of year you like.  That should free up your schedule a lot.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

I wouldn't even worry about studying for the Power Exam. It's one of the easier PE exams. Most should be able to pass without any studying or experience.


----------

